# Ubuntu 11.04 Software Installation



## Joel-92 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo, wie installiert man unter Ubuntu 11.04 zusaätzliche Programme? 

Danke!


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

"Anwendungen" -> "Ubuntu Software-Center"

MfG Jimini


----------



## Joel-92 (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, so weit bin ich auch schon, aber wie ist es mit Programmen, die z.B. auf einem USB-Stick sind? Da gibt es ja sowas wie eine Art .exe Dateien nicht. Das sind ja immer so gepackte Dateien, wo ein Haufen andere drin sind.


----------



## Ezio (2. Mai 2011)

Statt .exe benutzt du unter Ubuntu .deb oder normale Archive zum manuell installieren/kompilieren.


----------



## NCphalon (2. Mai 2011)

```
sudo sh <archivname>
```


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

Meines Wissens müsste da etwas im Kontextmenü der jeweiligen Dateien zu finden sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Joel-92 (2. Mai 2011)

Danke. Werde ich später mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Ezio (2. Mai 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> ```
> sudo sh <archivname>
> ```


 
naja nur bei Shellscripten


----------



## NCphalon (2. Mai 2011)

ich probier immer solang alles aus bis es funzt^^


----------



## Isoroku (16. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ja, so weit bin ich auch schon, aber wie ist es mit Programmen, die z.B. auf einem USB-Stick sind? Da gibt es ja sowas wie eine Art .exe Dateien nicht. Das sind ja immer so gepackte Dateien, wo ein Haufen andere drin sind.


 
Moin!

Jau, .exe-Dateien gibt's unter Linux nicht. Da Ubuntu ein Debianderivat ist, arbeitet es ebenfalls mit dem Paketmanager "apt-get" 
Unter Nautilus (dem Standart-Dateimanger bei Ubuntu) kann man Pakete per Doppelklick installieren. Solche Pakete enden auf .deb
Installations-Skripte wie beispielsweise .sh -Dateien werden klassischer Weise im Terminal mit dem Befehl "sh /pfad/zum/installationsskript/skript.sh"

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen!

MfG!

Iso.


----------

